# Male pup in Nashville, TN Available



## HopeandFaithCA (Feb 25, 2008)

UPDATE: I think I posted in the wrong forum. Reposting to rescue cases forum. My apologies to the moderators.

** The photo used as my avatar is the pup here **

We are asking $400 for the Golden Retriever puppy we have for adoption to a good home. Long story short, he was purchased last month on a “whim” by a young pregnant girl and her boyfriend who lived in an apartment that strictly enforces a “no pet policy.” When they received an eviction notice, they tried selling the dog to anyone who would pay $500, so we bought the dog from her to prevent “Chase” from going to the wrong home or a backyard breeder as the price seemed too low for such a nice dog.

We would like to see him go to a home where he will be loved and not have to be rehomed again. He deserves the world. He is truly a lovely pup. He comes with his doggie dishes, toys, any remaining puppy chow and favorite blanket. He has not been neutered yet but we pray that the new owners will make the decision to do this. We just simply cannot invest in this as we already are out of pocket for him. If we didn’t have a long-awaited Doberman pup on the way Easter weekend, we would keep him. However, my husband is in Special Ops and goes away on short missions often and we decided to get a Doberman for security. We already have a Dalmatian so there is just no way to have three dogs and keep my sanity! Nor would it be fair to the dogs as I know I couldn't handle 2 pups and my Dal.

We will be putting him in the best possible home we can and the fenced yard, stable, long-term home and allowing this adorable pup to be an indoor pet are the determining factors.


----------



## HopeandFaithCA (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello all, the pup was adopted to a wonderful, wonderful couple today! He absolutely loved them. Thank you for your support. God bless.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

so good to hear! good luck with your new puppy-I'm sure you are counting the days until Easter!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

What wonderful news


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Glad to hear the little one has found his forever home...sorry that I live so far away or I might have taken him. When I called about transporting him to me (northern BC) it was going to cost about $1000.00 CRAZY...anyway thanks for saving him from an uncertain world and making sure that he ended up in a great home.


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

That's great news! Glad to hear you found a good home for the little guy. Thank you so much for your efforts on his behalf!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is great news. I hope you will stick around... especially since you are a saver of puppies.


----------

